# Birds of Prey: Erster Trailer zum neuen DC-Film mit Harley Quinn



## PCGH-Redaktion (4. Oktober 2019)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu *Birds of Prey: Erster Trailer zum neuen DC-Film mit Harley Quinn* gefragt. 

Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der  Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Birds of Prey: Erster Trailer zum neuen DC-Film mit Harley Quinn*


----------



## darkarth (4. Oktober 2019)

Da hätte man jetzt auch echt den deutschen Trailer verlinken können... 

YouTube

Hoffen wir mal dass die Stimmen im Film nicht so komisch sind...

Zum Film selber: Bin einer der wenigen Suicide Squad Fans. Allerdings habe ich arge Zweifel, dass sie den Charme von Harley Quinn hier so reproduzieren können, denn sie funktioniert im Zusammenspiel mit anderen interessanten Charakteren/Schauspielern besonders gut.

Auch wenn Ewan McGregor in Star Wars einen fantastischen Job gemacht hat, fand ich ihn als Schauspieler nie besonders interessant. Und die anderen beiden sagen mir so überhaupt garnichts. Wäre nichtmal auf die Idee gekommen, dass das iwelche Hauptfiguren darstellen sollen. Von daher ist mein Ersteindruck eher so meh + zuviel Ghostbusters Feeling (letzter Film).


----------



## Lotto (4. Oktober 2019)

Wie der weibliche Ghostbusters wird auch dieser Feminismus-Film nicht funktionieren. Dabei hat z.B. Wonder-Woman gezeigt wie Filme mit weiblichen Helden aussehen können.


----------



## darkarth (4. Oktober 2019)

Naja, der Unterschied ist, dass nach dem Ghostbusters Film nicht nur niemand gefragt hat, sondern ihn auch niemand in dieser Form haben wollte. Margot Robbie als Harley Quinn hat hingegen durchaus ihre Fans und Ewan McGregor sowieso. Und es wird hier auch kein Filmklassiker in irgendeiner Form geschändet. Von daher denke ich schon, dass der Film funktionieren wird. Aber er wird vermutlich kein Überflieger werden.


----------



## floppyexe (4. Oktober 2019)

Margot Robbie ja aber nicht im Nina Hagen Style...


----------



## Lotto (4. Oktober 2019)

darkarth schrieb:


> Naja, der Unterschied ist, dass nach dem Ghostbusters Film nicht nur niemand gefragt hat, sondern ihn auch niemand in dieser Form haben wollte. Margot Robbie als Harley Quinn hat hingegen durchaus ihre Fans und Ewan McGregor sowieso. Und es wird hier auch kein Filmklassiker in irgendeiner Form geschändet. Von daher denke ich schon, dass der Film funktionieren wird. Aber er wird vermutlich kein Überflieger werden.



Auch wenn sie dem Comic entspringt ist sie doch der weiblichen Pendant zum Joker. Keiner will nen Film über Supergirl oder den weiblichen Thor sehen. Gibts alles im Comic, hat aber keine große Fanbase, da einfach Abklatsch des männlichen Helden.
Der Trailer deutet auch an wie der Film aussehen wird: Sprung in die Kronjuwelen z.B., sorry aber wenn man nur so "starke" Frauen darstellen kann wenn man Männer erniedrigt ist das einfach nur arm und Feminismusfanatismus in Reinkultur. Stell dir bitte den Aufschrei vor wenn es andersherum wär.


----------



## the_villaiNs (4. Oktober 2019)

Bin gespannt - das wird wieder ein Film, der entweder großartig oder müll wird.
Zum einen kann Yan relativ befreit aufspielen, weil sie eben noch nicht so viel Erfahrung hat. Das ganze kann aber, wie bei vielen Regisseuren die von Indie zu Blockbuster gehen nach ein zwei Erfolgen, durchaus komplett nach hinten losgehen. Zudem ist es ihr erster Film, wo sie nicht auch das Drehbuch geschrieben hat.
Bin gespannt, mit Hodson haben se allerdings eine Autorin gefunden, die bei Bumblebee zumindest schonmal ihren Fuß im Wasser von Big Blockbuster hatte - mit Unvorgettable, aber auch schon vollkommenen Müll fabrizierte.

Ich hab mich am meisten gefreut, Ewan McGregor wieder auf der Leinwand zu sehen - der Typ hat einfach das gewisse Etwas!


----------



## RyzA (4. Oktober 2019)

floppyexe schrieb:


> Margot Robbie ja aber nicht im Nina Hagen Style...


Ich finde das sexy.


----------



## Hannesjooo (4. Oktober 2019)

Der SQ hat so viel Potenzial, war stellenweise okay und deutlich besser als SvB 
und ohne Snyder Cut auch besser als Justice league, aber Wonder Woman  
und Aquaman sind seit Nolans Batman klar die Besten im DCU. 
Ich freue mich auf den Joker und bei Birds of Prey da denk ich an 
Klingonen und net an Taffe Girls..
Vll mal auf Netflix aber Kino, meh


----------



## Mahoy (4. Oktober 2019)

Lotto schrieb:


> Wie der weibliche Ghostbusters wird auch dieser Feminismus-Film nicht funktionieren. Dabei hat z.B. Wonder-Woman gezeigt wie Filme mit weiblichen Helden aussehen können.



Die Birds of Prey gibt es im DC-Universum seit 20 Jahren. Sogar die erste TV-Serie des Stoffs ist inzwischen 17 Jahre alt. Daher halte ich den reflexbeißerischen Vergleich mit irgendwelchen "Wir machen jetzt krampfhaft dasselbe mit weiblichen Charakteren"-Machwerken für ein wenig verfrüht.



> Der Trailer deutet auch an wie der Film aussehen wird: Sprung in die Kronjuwelen z.B., sorry aber wenn man nur so "starke" Frauen darstellen kann wenn man Männer erniedrigt ist das einfach nur arm und Feminismusfanatismus in Reinkultur. Stell dir bitte den Aufschrei vor wenn es andersherum wär.



Der Tritt in die Eier wurde in unzähligen Kinofilmen sowohl von Frauen als auch Männern unzählige Male aus unterschiedlichsten Gründen, in unterschiedlichsten Ausführungen und sehr unterschiedlichen Ergebnissen praktiziert. Da sollte man wohl auch die Küchenpsychologie besser stecken lassen.

Meinen damaligen Nahkampfausbilder müsste ich eigentlich auch mal fragen, warum er so ein fanatischer Feminist war, da beherzte Tritte, Hiebe oder sogar Griffe in die Weichteile (sowie deren Abwehr) elementarer Bestandteile des Trainings darstellten.


----------

